# splicing skip link cog onto modern coaster hub



## chris crew (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello, I'm not new to bikes, but new to very old bikes.

I just picked up a 1939-41 Cleveland All American. Bought it for the saddle, but now considering a partial rehab and parting out fenders, front wheel and a snake belly tire that still holds air 70 years later. I want to use the frame for a motored bike project.

Since it is a skip link chain, I would like to avoid complete replacement of the drive and find a way to rehab at least the rear wheel. The bearings seem good, the coaster brake seems to work, but the spokes are really sketchy due to rust. I believe that I could substitute a modern front wheel without any issues, but given the skip link chain, I can't just swap out the rear wheel. $80-100 to rebuild it on a new rim with new spokes is the quote from my local wheel builder.

Would it be possible to simply graft the cog onto a $30 modern rear wheel with a modern coaster brake? The original rear hub is New Departure model D.

What tools do I need? Any special techniques?

Thanks for the advice.  There is a picture of the bike with a hub detail on the General Discussion page.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 24, 2009)

Even if you haven't built a wheel before,  you can replace all of the spokes- just do it one at a time and try to keep things true as you go.  Then head off to the bike shop to have it trued, if necessary.  
If you are set on replacing the wheel with a modern hub, you can also just replace the chainring with a 1/2" pitch ring.  These are easy to find, either here on on eBay and it is a very simple job.  Use a chainring from a girl's bike to give yourself lower gearing for when you need to pedal the motor home.


----------



## sensor (Aug 24, 2009)

if youre going to motorize it you probably dont want to run a 50-70 year old chain!
just to let you know that a n.o.s. diamond will run you about $150 IF you can find one
just leave the new d in the original wheel and swap them when you do the motor......itd be cheaper to just buy new drive/wheels than getting a chain


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 23, 2009)

replacing spokes one @ a time is the way to go.
a box of spokes run around $20. .
as for the original chain... lube it up,
& use it. the only time you need it
is to start your motor.the drive chain ,or belt
depending on application ,takes care of the pull.
your probaly finished with the project by now.
i'v been away for awhile, & catchung up on missed
threads. how is this project going? any update ?


----------

